# Another Hi-cube auto parts boxcar



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve been stewing on what project I want to do next. I was going through some photos I had taken a few years ago and came across this: 










I’m thinking I can re-use, or kit-bash some parts from other Hi-cubes I’ve done. Unfortunately, the roof would only be an educated guess at this point, so I will need to get a little more info on together. I’m also looking forward to experimenting with some Archer Transfers on this one.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Burl, doesn't look very challenging for you, I think it would be hard for you to be challenged now.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking about this last night, have you ever bashed an engine?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Last engine I did was a C30-7, why?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Why?? Just thinking what would be a challenge again for you and not the same ol same ol.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I vote for a loco kitbash as well.... Something very different then the standard normal... 

Craig


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a C&O H8 - from scratch?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Now how silly would an H8 look with a string of hi-cube boxcars?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

If I knew what an H8 was, I may think that to.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

H-8 Allegheny, bit steamer.


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Burl, that wouild be a good project to tackle. I finished kit bashing a 50' pulpwood car not long ago and it was a fun challenge. 
Ron


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Some progress on the doors: 










One of the reasons I chose this car was because I could re-use castings from some prior projects. I have some Archer weld beads & rivet decals I'm going to use to finish up the detail on these.


----------



## Allegheny (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 15 Feb 2012 12:30 PM 
Now how silly would an H8 look with a string of hi-cube boxcars? 
You didn't specify that it had to be contemporary with hi-cube box cars.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's just one thing that I don't quite understand... the whole notion of "stewing about what project" you want to do next. You mean you don't have at least 10 ongoing/unfinished projects to choose from at any one given moment? Weird...  

Can't wait to see this one progress. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin: I am exercising a great amount of personal restraint!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl 
I sent you PM. I lost your address. 
Marty


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The finished door pattern:










Side detail, including Archer weld bead decals:










The pattern for the roof ribs, also with Archer decals:


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

I'm guessing you're having a lot of fun (getting back to building models) judging by the detail work your doing. I'm humbled after seeing you putting rivets on the roof ribs....that's just crazy (ha ha). All your work is looking really good. Are you pleased with the Archer transfers? I know I was.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

So far I like the Archer decals alright. I do wish the sheets were longer, but I know its primarily the small scale modelers they're going for.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Some progress on the roof stampings:


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you still using aluminum tape? Or have you found something better? 

Craig


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Very impressive. 

Do you need some prototypical blueprints? 

Robert


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Craig: I'm using K&S .005" soft aluminum for this. 

Robert: you've had blueprints all this time & have been holding out on me?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Robert, 
Share the wealth please! 

Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll third the motion! 

Robert, what do you have? And how do we get to them?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, 

And Burl.....your die and pattern making is awesome, I've got to try this sometime but I can't imagine I could do as nice of a job as you have been doing. 
The panels look really good.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to do the ribs separate from the main roof casting. They are thin enough I’m afraid I can’t get bubble free castings without curing them under pressure, and the whole roof won’t fit into the pressure pot:









And here’s the final door casting:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you get the rubber so pink? 
they don't send enough with the kits, when I called the lady said I would have to order extra from the company? 
do you allow for shrinkage on long pours?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

There is enough length with the sides I did try to account for shrinkage on this one. 

What brand of RTV are you buying? I'm using Smooth-on MoldMax 30, and I always have a little catalyst left over.


----------



## Fox Island Railway (Mar 8, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to model a complete underframe on this one:


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I got stalled on this because I rethought my mold design. Rather than make the I-beams separate castings, I decided to use .80 x .125 styrene to model them “molded on”. The ends of the car (where the I-beam profile will be most visible) will be Evergreen I-beam stock. 

Of course, with the nailable steel floor, this meant I couldn’t have a gap for the RTV to encircle the I-beam, so it took me a couple weeks to fill in underneath. Anyway, here is the final casting:


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's looking really nice Burl. 

The "I" beams at the ends is what I did on my 86' boxcar....actually I used "H" beams


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Brilliant work as always Burl. Keep up the good work - you are a inspiration.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice... looking forward to seeing the finished car.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry guys... got tied up with life. I will get around to finishing it before too long.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy cow....this is like being schooled! Very nice, Joe


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Do you build stuff for others? Sent message. Maybe a 89' flat..... or an engine? Thanks. Joe


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Got stalled on this, but now I’m back on it. Had some ladders printed by shapeways.com: 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/ladders_lr.jpg







http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/3_4ths.jpg


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

is the grey brake wheel one of your new items Burl? 

It still amazes me what can come from a 3-d printer...... 

The time is ripe for this process to push our hobbies forward...!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The brake wheel is from USAT.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

How do you like the small detail parts - NBW stuff, Burl? 

D


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to see how it takes paint, but so far I like it. It took 5 minutes to put all the ladders on, versus an hour or two of doing it the old way.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

your using basically correct size fasteners on the ladders here...? 

which are hard to come close to - using Tichy parts..


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Which material are the ladders printed in?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

They are printed in nylon. 

The rungs are probably a hair oversized. Shapeways has a minimum wire thickness of 1mm for nylon.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking good Burl


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

For anyone who is interested, I have made my ladder set available to the public through shapeways: http://www.shapeways.com/model/1699...terialId=6


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The rest of my 3D printed parts came in today. Between the white nylon, tan resin & natural oak floors, I’m finding this model difficult to photograph. I printed all the brake rigging, cut bars, and anglecock assembly on this one. The glad hands are from Geoff Ringlé. 

All the printed parts went on in about an hour. I feel like this is a great improvement in both time & quality. In the past, I have found I was spending 4-6 hours on the details.









http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/b2_3d.jpg








http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/b_3d.jpg 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/underframe3.jpg 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/underframe4.jpg 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_NERR_651802/underframe5.jpg


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Weathering and decals to come... if I can get my printer fixed - I may have to outsource otherwise.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Fantastic work Burl - looks good. Did you have any problems with your assemblies scalewise. Mine keep getting a bit large or small from the .dae files from sketchup to shapeways.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

No problems with scale on this one, but all of the printed parts are in areas that could tolerate a little variance.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Agreed mate, some tolerances are just too fine to print or very fragile to withstand working on the railroad.


----------



## Esppe Pete (Jan 21, 2008)

Burl, Inspirational, great work!


----------

